# [SOLVED] Iomega eGo issues



## CrazyJ230 (Dec 3, 2010)

I was given an Iomega eGo RPHD-UG. Windows detects it as a physical drive, not a USB. It doesn't register in My Comp. It's loaded in to Device Manager under a local drive with proper HDD drivers and is classified as working properly. Under Disk Management it reads "Disk1 unknown 298.09 GB Not Initialized" and the status bar to the right read the size with "unallocated." I am given no options to edit the drive. Any Ideas?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Iomega eGo issues*

In disk management, in the _right-hand lower pane_, each partition or drive is represented by a horizontal ribbon. 

Right-click the ribbon which represents the iomega drive and you should see a short menu of options -- "initialize", "format", "create partition", "change drive letters and paths" etc.

Choose the apropriate option and follow the prompts or dialog boxes.

Until you assign a drive-letter to this drive (sometimes with external drives Windows fails to assign one automatically) it will not be visible anywhere in the Windows shell (My Computer etc.).

So you probably need to "create a partition' first, from the right-click menu.

Then 'Format' it from the right-click menu.

Finally, assign a drive letter to it with "Change driver letters & paths" from the right-click menu if it still doesn't have one.


----------



## CrazyJ230 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Iomega eGo issues*

When clicking the ribbon that selects "Disk1", which is the Iomega, it will not let me in initialize or make any adjustments. Only option available is Properties and all I can do in there is change the label colors.


----------



## CrazyJ230 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Iomega eGo issues*

Apparently Windows XP Home doesn't have sufficient rights to complete this operation but XP Pro does. Luckily I have a multitude of operating systems at my disposal. IF YOU ARE USING A HOME BASED OS.... DO NOT USE THE CMD LINE CLEANING FUNCTION!


----------

